# vexilar



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

anybody got a fl-8 they wanna sell? would like to get one by the weekend. let me know. thanks


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

How much you wanna spend?


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

100 to 150 maybe more depending on what the unit is. What ya got?


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

good luck at that price, I tried all fall and I finally found one for 175 on the FM craigslist.


----------

